# Over winter honey



## enus75 (Aug 3, 2014)

*should I extract honey from hives that died over winter*


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Why not just fees it to existing hives if they need it.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

If you did not medicate with an antibiotic or feed sugar syrup last fall, I see no down side myself. Be careful about trying to extract frames of crystalized honey as the frame will blow out and take ones beside it out as well.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

If/When you need to add a second deep, place some of these frames in the center and put the new deep under the hive , right on the bottom board.
Bees do not like the honey under the nest and will remove it, using some storing the rest up top. scratching the capping's also will help

yes if still not crystalized it can be extracted.

GG


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

You have not been feeding the swarms you catch with it?


----------

